# WIN A SONY PS5 @ BLCK - Comp. closed



## Richio (12/1/21)

*
WE DON'T PLAY Games...But we know YOU do.
*


*






*​*How to Enter*

Tell us a great joke (in the comment section, preferably not more than 4 lines) & use the hashtag #BLCKPS5
Like the post
Tag a minimum of 3 friends in the comment section of this post (only real people)
*Rules:*
Competition Rules:
Entry is open to all South African residents over the age of 18
You can enter on any/ all of the listed platforms.
You can enter as many times as you like (each entry needs a new comment, a new joke and tag 3 different friends). DO NOT spam the post.
Competition ends 31 January 2021. Winner will be randomly chosen & announced on 02 February 2021.
Prizes cannot be exchanged for cash or transferred
No responsibility will be accepted for entries lost, delayed or damaged in transmission.
Entries reflected on Promoter’s records will be treated as the only validation source and will be the only evidence of successful entries.
If a participant does not complete all the steps, this entry will not be counted.
In the event of the promoter not being able to contact the winner, the promoter reserves the right to draw another winner
If a participant contravenes these rules, the participant may, in Promoter’s discretion, be disqualified from the competition.
The judge’s decision is final and no correspondence will be entered into.
E&OE

Prize: SONY PLAYSTATION 5 Digital edition (with supplier warranty) ONLY

END__________________________________________

*Winner*

*CONGRATULATIONS to @myavanheerden you are officially the proud owner of a brand new PS5 DE.*

*Thank you all for taking part and keep a look out for our next competition dropping soon.*

Video Link
FB Video Link


*www.blckflavour.co.za

*​

Reactions: Like 29 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (12/1/21)

¡ʇsǝɹǝʇuᴉ ɥʇᴉʍ ƃuᴉɥɔʇɐʍ ǝq ןןıʍ

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (12/1/21)

me 2 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (12/1/21)

And me, My brother just bought one and i must say ITS AMAZING!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (12/1/21)

Let see what is required to do to win this.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (12/1/21)

Even me watching!​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (12/1/21)

Richio said:


> *
> WE DON'T PLAY Games...But we know YOU do.
> 
> Stay tuned to see how you can win a Brand
> ...


Please don't make it one of those you need to like a Facebook page. I don't have Facebook! 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## THE REAPER (12/1/21)

I'm here will be watching.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabs (12/1/21)

Epic giveaway!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (13/1/21)

Awesome 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ItsMing420 (13/1/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (13/1/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richio (14/1/21)

*POST Updated: Comp is now live - GOOD LUCK To ALL*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Have you ever tried eating a clock ? 

It's really time-consuming, especially if you go for seconds !

@Paul33 
@ARYANTO 
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 10


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
99.9% of people are dumb, fortunately I belong to the 1% of smart people.
@vicTor 
@AZAM-ZN 
@Ugi 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Asterix (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

"It's a boy!" I shouted tears rolling down my face "I don't believe it. A boy!"
Its at that moment I decided I'd never visit Thailand again.

@Lawrence A 
@SAVaper 
@THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

One of my biggest worries is that when 
all this is over, I will have forgotten that 
I'm supposed to hold my farts in public.

@Paul33 @TonySC @NikiLouw 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

After my prostate exam, the doctor left. The nurse came in later, with a worried look on her face, and said the three words I was dreading to hear.

“Who was that ?”

@RenaldoRheeder 
@Christos 
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 16


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Hear about the new restaurant called Karma?

There is no menu, you get what you deserve....

@adriaanh 
@CashKat88 
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

A perfectionist walked into a bar...apparently, the bar wasn't set high enough!

@EZBlend 
@CashKat88 
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What kind of exercise do lazy people do ?

Diddly squats !

@JurgensSt 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Phill

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Q. Whats the difference between ignorance and apathy? A. I dont know and I dont care!

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Grand Guru 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/1/21)

Why did the tin man cross the road..? 



... Because he can! 

#BLCKPS5

@GSM500 @Ruwaid @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Two cows are grazing in a field. 
One cow says to the other, "You ever 
worry about that mad cow disease?" 
The other cow says, "Why would I 
care? I'm a helicopter!" 

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@jurgenels7 
@Azgar 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## EZBlend (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do cows do for fun? 

They go to the Mooooovies!!

@sideshowruki 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@SilverArrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## CashKat88 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

If you don’t pay your exorcist, do you get repossessed?

@Grand Guru
@Dimi
@RiccoS

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Where do you find a cow with no legs?
Right where you left it...

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Resistance 
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Little boy tells his nursery 
teacher he found a dead cat. 

"How did you know it was dead?" 
asks the teacher. 

"Because I pissed in its ear & it 
didn't move" says the boy. 

"You did what!?" shrieks the 
teacher. 

"You know ' exp]ains the boy,
I Leant over & went Pssst & it didn't move!" 

@Resistance 
@Grand Guru 
@Philip Dunkley 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I removed my alarm system and cancelled ADT. Instead I put a sign on my gate saying: *ALCOHOL FOR SALE!* I now have the SAPS and SANDF watching my house....We have never felt safer and are saving R800 p/m

@Christo@26 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## CashKat88 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

A ghost walked into a bar and ordered a shot of vodka. The bartender said, ‘Sorry, we don’t serve spirits here.’

@Silver
@StompieZA
@Jengz

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/1/21)

Patient: "Doctor! Doctor! I can't feel my legs!!!"

Doctor: "It's because we had to cut off your hands!"

@Stew
@TonySC
@JVR1987

#BLCKPS5

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What is the difference between a Hippo and a Zippo?
One is really heavy and the other a lighter.

@Hooked
@ARYANTO
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
A conductor chases 3 youths males from the train station for teasing young ladies.
When asked why he chased them. He replied. This is not a playstation @hot.chillie35 @Stew @Friep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## CashKat88 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

How do you make holy water? You boil the hell out of it.

@AKS
@Reaper
@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do you call it when Batman skips church?

Christian Bale...

@Grand Guru
@shabs
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## adriaanh (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Why do we tell actors to “break a leg?”

Because every play has a cast

@Pierre2 
@Resistance 
@BioHAZarD 
@Stranger 
@Grand Guru 
@SJY124 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

So what if I dont know what Armageddon means?? Its not the end of the world!?!

@Room Fogger 
@Dave 
@Cor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I've just written a song about tortillas; actually, its more of a rap! 

@JurgensSt 
@Jabs 
@Timwis 
@KZOR

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather did.
Not screaming in terror like the passengers in his car.

@Stew
@Timwis
@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
A perfectionist walked into a bar...apparently, the bar wasn’t set high enough.
@DarthBranMuffin 
@ARYANTO
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

Instead of "the John," I call my toilet "the Jim." That way it sounds better when I say I go to the Jim first thing every morning.

@Mujahid Padayachy
@LouisFourie
@Balthazar

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## EZBlend (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

If I have 10 chocolate cakes and you take away 1 how many do I have?
10 because I'd never let you take my chocolate cake

@Akil 
@Muneer
@glitter012

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Pierre2 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Why did the physics teacher break up with the biology teacher?

Because they had no chemistry! 

@adriaanh 
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I remember my Grandpa's last words like it was yesterday...
"Stop shaking the ladder you little shit!"

@Resistance 
@DarthBranMuffin 
@THE REAPER

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## GSM500 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Two baby seals walked into a club!

@RenaldoRheeder 
@Christos 
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

ME: Wana hear something funny? QUARANTINE!
HER: I don't get it...
ME: Yeah its an inside joke! 

@ddk1979 
@BumbleBee 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

A German walks into a bar and asks for a Martini. The bartender asks - Dry?
The German replies, Nein Just one.

@RenaldoRheeder
@Christos
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

ME: What's the difference between a pregnant woman and a lightbulb? 
HER: What!?!
ME: You can unscrew a lightbulb



@CJB85 
@M.Adhir 
@Nick_Naidoo 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What does the sign on a out-of-business brothel say?
Beat it, We're closed.

@THE REAPER
@CJB85
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## KZOR (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Q : Wat is blink, rond en was deel van Kojak?

A: Telly se Ballas

@ARYANTO
@JurgensSt
@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

*Q. What do you call advice from a vaper?*
.
.
.
.
*Drip Tip's* 

@Chanelr @Spongebob @Andre

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do you call a cheap circumcision? A rip off.

@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Andre 
@ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SJY124 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

A man tells his doctor, "Doc help me, I'm addicted to Twitter!"

The doc replies, "Sorry, I don't follow you..."

@Ruwaid 
@JulianJulian 
@adriaanh

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I have alot of unemployment jokes for this thread but feel terrible to use them....none of them work! 

@JulianJulian 
@anthony001 
@Johan vl

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## RiccoS (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

This is no joke....

@JulianJulian
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Keen@n

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

How is life like toilet paper? 
You’re either on a roll or taking shit from someone.

@Stranger
@StompieZA 
@moto

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

My friend gave me his epi pen as he lay dying
It seemed very important to him that I have it, RIP

@Resistance 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@adriaanh

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

A handicapped guy stole my vape
You can hide but you can't run

@Resistance
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Apparently Apple is inventing a new car. Not sure when it will launch as they having trouble installing the windows. 

@CaliGuy 
@Random264 
@Ugi

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

"and the Lord said unto John
come forth and you will receive eternal salvation
John came first and won a PS5"

"Drops the mike"

@Resistance
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

How many vapers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Three - One to recoil it, one to review it and one to video the tutorial.

@Puff the Magic Dragon
@JulianJulian
@Keen@n

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Apparently some one in the Cape flats gets stabbed every 52 seconds

Poor bastard.

@Resistance
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin
@Dela Rey Steyn
@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I always, always walk a mile in someones else's shoes before I pass judgment.

That way when I shout, "you friggin prick" I am a mile away with some nice new shoes.

@Resistance
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin
@Dela Rey Steyn
@NecroticAngel
@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

#BLCKPS5

While I was away, I met a constipated accountant? 
He couldn't budget, so he had to work it out with a paper and pencil.


@Resistance
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin
@Dela Rey Steyn
@NecroticAngel
@Intuthu Kagesi 
@Gadgetboy

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

#BLCKPS5

Officer: why did you beat up this man
Me: because he said my wife's hair smelled nice
Officer: that's no reason
Me: YES it is, he is a frigging dwarf


@Resistance
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin
@Dela Rey Steyn
@NecroticAngel
@Intuthu Kagesi
@Gadgetboy
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

@Stranger 
@DarthBranMuffin
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Why do men struggle to make eye contact?
Because boobs don’t have eyes!

@ARYANTO @ivc_mixer @Raindance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I think my wife has started to show the first signs of Alzheimer's...

She said she can't remember what she ever saw in me!

@MrGSmokeFree 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Skillie@23

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

The best Safe Word you 
can use is ''MEATLOAF.'' 
it means ..
''l would do anything for love 
but I won't do that.'' 

@CaliGuy 
@Ruwaid 
@Random264 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ugi (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I had a friend who worked in a Bakery.... 
He was such a cake

@Mzr 
@vicTor 
@Grand

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Boss: You're fired!
Me: *pauses porn* Why??

@The vaper 
@KobusMTL 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RobMcMaster (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do you call a man by your front door with no arms and no legs?
Matt

@Puff the Magic Dragon @MoB16Zah @Juan_G

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Cop: Suspect is dancing naked through the street
Dispatch: Copy that
Cop: I'll try but I'm not much of a dancer

@Mzr 
@charln 
@Christo@26

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Genie: There are 3 rules. 1. No wishing for extra wishes. 2. No falling in love. 3. No bringing back of dead people
Me: I wish puzzle pieces would moan when they fit correctly
Genie: There are 4 rules....

@dombank 
@KarlDP 
@Slick

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I heard the guy that invented the knock knock joke is up for a no bell price! 

@vicTor 
@Steve Claassen 
@tiaan123

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Juan_G (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Why did the scarecrow win an award?
He was outstanding in his field.

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Paul33 
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## X-Calibre786 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I was going to make a joke about load-shedding, but the people here don't appreciate dark humour

@Slick 
@waja09 
@GSM500

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

#BLCKPS5

Did you hear about
@Stranger 
He went away and then came back just to waken up this thread

"Drops the mike again"


@Resistance
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin
@Dela Rey Steyn
@NecroticAngel
@Intuthu Kagesi
@Gadgetboy
@ARYANTO
@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Went on holiday with two really hot chicks.

Honest, no kidding.

They were both menopausal

"oh no the mike is broken now"

@Resistance
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin
@Dela Rey Steyn
@NecroticAngel
@Intuthu Kagesi
@Gadgetboy
@ARYANTO
@Grand Guru
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

# Raising cash to send Stranger back on holiday
# Peace on Earth

@Everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
*Did you hear about the actor who fell through the floorboards?*


He was just going through a stage.
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Ruwaid
@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do you call a deer with no eye's? 
No idea. 
What do you call a deer with no eyes or legs? 
Still. no idea.

@Resistance 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@adriaanh 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I got my Sassa. Lets go 
out. 

9 months later: Grant 

@DarthBranMuffin 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@NecroticAngel 


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SAVaper (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Life is like a roll of toilet paper......
The closer you get to the end,
the faster it goes....

@ddk1979
@Resistance
@Cobrali



Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Husband takes the wife to 
a disco. There's a guy on 
the dance floor break 
dancing, moonwalking, 
back flips, the works. The 
wife turns to her husband 
and says, "See that guy? 25 
years ago he proposed to 
me and I turned him 
down." 

Husband says, "Looks like 
he's still celebrating!" 

@Intuthu Kagesi 
@Gadgetboy 
@ARYANTO 


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Chanelr (14/1/21)

*#BLCKPS5

What do you call a magic dog? A labracadabrador.*

@SmokeyJoe 
@KarlDP 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Chanelr (14/1/21)

*#BLCKPS5*
*
In light of the current ban in SA, I just had to.



*
@LeislB 
@THE REAPER 
@Slick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

your momma is so fat, I took a picture of her last Christmas and it's still printing !

@GSM500 
@antonherbst 
@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
My girlfriend started smoking
so...
I stopped and applied lubricant

@ddk1979 
@Coolex 
@Jean

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Kleptomaniacs always takes things LITERALLY
@ShowMeTwice @Raindance @alex1501

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
I didn't talk to my wife in three weeks, I didn't want to interrupt her
@johan @delon @Franky3

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS*5*

My girlfriend left a note on my refrigerator
It said "This isn't working, goodbye"
I opened the refrigerator and it's working just fine...

@Constantbester
@Humbolt
@Rafique

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
A friend had a TV for sale, the volume knob was busy ,but it was cheap. I couldn't turn that down. @Grand Guru @supermoto @Supriyono

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS*5*

DIENG-DONG...
Is your refrigerator running?
Good, mine too.
See you at the refrigerator race tomorrow.

@hot.chillie35 
@Dela Rey Steyn
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
A ghost walks into Black vapour and asks for one of that small bottles of vodka on the shelf, the assistant tells him that's not vodka and we don't serve spirits here.
@GrantSchnepel @moto @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CashKat88 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I still remember the last thing my grandfather said before kicking the bucket: "Hey, you want to see how far I can kick this bucket?"

@Dela Rey Steyn
@Ruwaid 
@KarlDP

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
What do you call a boomerang that doesn't come back? 
- A stick.

@Rossi
@Moerse Rooikat
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
White boards are remarkable
@Bender @ChadB @CJB85

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

How many Freudian analysts does it take to change a light bulb?

Two. One to change it, and the other to hold the penis. 
LADDER. I MEANT LADDER!

@Ugi 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Silver 


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
I hate russian dolls, they so full of themselves
@SparkySA @KarlDP @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I hear they're putting chips in the vaccine. I just hope mine is Doritos. 

@Asterix 
@ARYANTO 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
My friend was fired from his job. He did road signs for a small company. They said he stole and I didn't believe it untill I went to his house to find out what happened and to my surprise...the signs were all there.
@volcom27101982 @herb1 @GerrieP

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mzr (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
I told my wife that she is drawing her eyebrows to high. 
She looked surprised
@Sha_Mac
@Adam.R
@Ugi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## X-Calibre786 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I think some things are better left unsaid. 
And I usually think that right after I said it. 

@Intuthu Kagesi 
@Resistance 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
The person who invented knock knock jokes should get a No bell prize @gertvanjoe @Drikusw @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 
They say we can have gatherings of up to 8 people without issues. I don't even know 8 people without issues. 

@Chanelr 
@Slick 
@Jengz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Polititions and diapers.have two.thing in common. They should be changed regularly and for the same reasons.
@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Marcelle Brand @Marechal

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## X-Calibre786 (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 



@Slick 
@Amir 
@Mzr

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I am emotionally constipated... I haven't given a shit in days

@EZBlend
@CashKat88
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What does the elephant say to the naked man? How do you breathe through that tiny thing!? 

@Reaper 
@THE REAPER 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Got an e-mail today from a "bored housewife 33, looking for some action!" I've sent her my ironing, that'll keep her busy.

@CashKat88
@ace_d_house_cat
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## shabs (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

When the doctor told me that there 
was a cure for dyslexia, 

it was music to my arse! 

@Ugi 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Silver

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## klipdrifter (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

If I had one braincell more it would have been alone...

@CaliGuy 
@Amir 
@Stew

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
"What's a gun doing in your trousers?" "It's for protection." "Protection from what? Zee Germans?"
@Raindance
@ddk1979 
@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Marsmannetjie land daar by Sasol garage, kyk vir petrolpomp and se,
Mole mole, wat staan julle so met julle vole in julle ole

@henryyong101 
@Peteblotgeek 
@Seanc

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/21)

# BLCKPS5
My employment contract asked who should be notified in case of a medical emergency. I wrote “Doctor”, my wife sure as hell is not going to be much help.

@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Skillie@23 
@Bulldog

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ShamZ (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Dirty Joke: Johnny rolled in the mud

Clean Joke: Johnny then had a bath with Bubbles

Dirty Joke: Bubbles real name was Michael Jackson

@Resistance 
@hot.chillie35 
@Hooked

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

“When pepil zol, they put saliva on de pepa”

@Skillie@23 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

A man is being arrested by a female police officer, who informs him, "Anything you say can and will be held against you." The man replies, "Boobs!"

@MrGSmokeFree 
@Juan_G 
@GSM500

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (15/1/21)

*#BLCKPS5*

*Hear about the new restaurant called Karma?*


There’s no menu: You get what you deserve.
@Bulldog
@Lesley Louw
@Carel1966
@KarlDP

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

My dad sent me to a psychiatrist for wearing his bra again.

@Hooked 
@CaliGuy 
@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Talk is cheap?

Have you ever talked to a Lawyer?

@BioHAZarD 
@Ruwaid 
@AKS 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CaliGuy (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
On a flight to Durban recently I asked the air hostess if she was cross. She replied “No, not at all” to which I replied “Okay good because I was just doing a cross-check” 
​PS: I got her number 

@GSM500
@Room Fogger
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What's worse than waking up at a party and finding a penis drawn on your face? Finding out it was traced.

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Grand Guru 
@Resistance 
@CashKat88

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Q - Why did the gym close down?

A - It just didn't work out. 

@Christo@26 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@SJY124

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

ME: What's a mixed feeling?
HER: What?!?
ME: When you see your mother-in-law backing off a cliff in your new car



@ace_d_house_cat 
@EZBlend 
@Jabs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
A guy ask a girl to the prom. She says yes and he goes and buys the ticket. The line is long. He waits...
He then go book the limo. The line is long again. Then he goes to buy flowers and again the line is long. Eventually everything is sorted and they go to the prom. His date asks him at the prom to go get some punch...he goes and there's no punchline.
@alex1501 
@Alex
@GarethB

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Pierre2 (15/1/21)

Can a kangaroo jump higher than a house?

Of course! Houses can't jump 

Why won't the shrimp share it treasure?

Because it is shellfish

@adriaanh 
@JVR1987 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (15/1/21)

vicTor said:


> #BLCKPS5
> 
> your momma is so fat, I took a picture of her last Christmas and it's still printing !
> 
> ...



and for those tagged, by no means am I saying ya'lls mammas are fat !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jengz (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Q: What do you call stoned Mexicans?
A: Baked beans

@Safz_b @Mujahid Padayachy @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

"Vegan" comes from an old Native American word meaning poor hunter.

@Raindance 
@Moerse Rooikat 
@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## herb1 (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
A man filled out an unemployment benefits form during Covid-19 lockdown. 
Occupation: Burglar. 
Reason for unemployment: Everyone is still home.
@StompieZA @KarlDP @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## GerrieP (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Do u want to hear a joke about a paper....
Never mind, it's tear_able...

@Resistance
@Grand Guru
@SparkySA

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## GerrieP (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I just bought myself a new blindfold... 
but I can't see myself wearing it... 

@Raindance
@Stew
@LeislB

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

When Miley Cyrus is half naked and licks a hammer it's "art" and "music"... but when I do it, I'm "wasted" and "have to leave Builders Warehouse"

@KarlDP 
@dombank 
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## GSM500 (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

If you stare at a bottle for a long time because it says "Concentrate" (For the DIYers).......You could be a Rednek

@BioHAZarD 
@vicTor 
@CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I told my wife , I need a lady in my life that cooks , picks up my socks and takes excellent care of me ... she sends me off to my mums place. 

@Tayden Pillay 
@Grand Guru 
@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Jengz (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Daddy what's a transvestite? Ask Mommy, he knows.

@timmymorton1 @Safz_b @Uwais Parak

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (15/1/21)

#BLACKPS5

Friend of mine bought a jacuzzi without informing his wife, now he's in hot water. 

@Scouse45
@Jengz @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I have a very secure job. There’s nobody else who would want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I said that I'm good at making decisions, I did not say that I make good decisions.

@Safz_b 
@Yuvir Punwasi 
@Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabs (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

What is the difference between a sock and a camera?

One takes 5 toes and the other takes one less.

@CaliGuy 
@Hooked 
@Ruwaid 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/1/21)

Patreon: Waiter, Waiter what's this flying doing in my soup?
Waiter: Looks like the backstroke to me Sir.

#BLCKPS5

@spiv 
@Scouse45 
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (15/1/21)

*#BLCKPS5*
*What did the left eye say to the right eye?*


Between you and me, something smells.
@BioHAZarD
@ARYANTO
@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GerrieP (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do u call a Mexican that got his car stolen.... Carloss

@adriaanh
@DarthBranMuffin
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (15/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do you get when you throw a piano down a mineshaft?
A_b _m

What does a clock do when it gets hungry?
Go back 4 seconds

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@ARYANTO 
@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Scouse45 (16/1/21)

What’s the best thing about Switzerland... I don’t know but the flag is a big plus! 
#BLCKPS5
@Rude Rudi
@Clouds4Days
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Safz_b (16/1/21)

If you’re wondering how 2021 is going, there was a hippo walking around the streets of Joburg yesterday. 
And not a single person managed to get an insurance quote.

#BLCK PS5

@X-Calibre786 
@CaliGuy 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (16/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I don’t always panic....

...but when I do, I’m at the disco 



@Juan_G 
@DarthBranMuffin @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Tomorrow is National Orgasm Day.

Are you coming ?

@Cor 
@Daniel 
@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Cop: You were going fast ?
Me: I was trying to keep up with traffic.
Cop: But there isn't any ?
Me: I know ! That's how far behind I am.

@Jey 
@sunnycloud 
@woolmer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dimi (16/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Two hunters are out in the woods when one of them collapses. He’s not breathing and his eyes are glazed. The other guy whips out his cell phone and calls 911.

“I think my friend is dead!” he yells. “What can I do?”

The operator says, “Calm down. First, let’s make sure he’s dead.”

There’s a silence, then a shot. Back on the phone, the guy says, “OK, now what?”

@Cor 
@vicTor 
@GSM500

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (16/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What works faster than a calculator? 

A calcunow

@Ruwaid @charln @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (16/1/21)

#BLCKPS5




@vicTor 
@Friep 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Safz_b (16/1/21)

What concert costs just 45 cents?
50 Cent featuring Nickelback

#BLCKPS5

@vicTor 
@Jengz 
@Cor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (16/1/21)

Fantastic comp @Richio !
Am enjoying the great jokes
Winner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Does anyone know which page out the bible explains how to turn water into wine ?

Asking for a friend.

@Adephi 
@Ruwaid 
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BaD Mountain (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I'm reading a book about anti-gravity. It's impossible to put down.

@ivc_mixer @piffht @Dietz

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Someone stole my Microsoft office, you're going to pay...you have my Word!
@Friep @Silo @Mikegee

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Will Smith got lost in the snow. After a week of searching i found him in the mountains hiding under a tree. me and my team looked for fresh prints
@Hardtail1969 @Ugi @masoodkearns

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
I was at a very emotional wedding the other day. This covid sucks!
The cake was even in tiers @Feliks Karp @vaalboy @wackytebacky

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Without knowing I bought a pair of shoes from a drug dealer. Brand new, in the box with a previously purchased slip.
I didn't know at the time what he does for a living till after, but man!
I don't know what he laced it with but I'm tripping all day!
@Mzr @Hersh13 @ARYANTO

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Vacuum cleaner for sale.
Age of item: about a year
Reason for sale: don't use it anymore, gathering dust.
@SmokeyJoe @delon @Adam.R

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/1/21)

#blckps5
A newlywed couple moves into their new house. 

One day the husband comes home from work and his wife says, ‘Honey, you know, in the upstairs bathroom one of the pipes is leaking, could you fix it?’ 

The husband says, ‘What do I look like, Mr. Plumber?’ 

A few days go by, and he comes home from work and his wife says, ‘Honey, the car won’t start. I think it needs a new battery. Could you change it for me?’ 

He says: ‘What do I look like, Mr. Goodwrench?’ 

Another few days go by, and it’s raining pretty hard. 

The wife finds a leak in the roof. She says, ‘Honey, there’s a leak on the roof! Can you please fix it?’ 

He says, ‘What do I look like, Bob Vila?’ 

The next day the husband comes home, and the roof is fixed. So is the plumbing. So is the car. He asks his wife what happened. 

‘Oh, I had a handyman come in and fix them,’ she says.

‘Great! How much is that going to cost me?’ he snarls. 

Wife says: ‘Nothing. He said he’d do it for free if I either baked him a cake or slept with him.’

‘Uh, well, what kind of cake did you make?’ asks the husband. 

‘What do I look like,’ she says, ‘Betty Crocker?’

@ivc_mixer
@LeislB
@Stew

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Safz_b (17/1/21)

What is a random thing that gives you anxiety?

Trying to put my change in my wallet at the cash register while people in line put pressure on me just by standing there.

#BLCKPS5

@Adephi 
@DarthBranMuffin 
@Stew

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ugi (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Reading all these awesome jokes is making me anxious... Lol.
Its now time to Announce me as the winner 
@Resistance 
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Why didn’t the toilet paper cross the road?
It got stuck in the crack.

@Mujahid Padayachy 
@vicTor 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I've just finished writing a book about using stairs...
It's a step by step guide

@Safz_b 
@M.Adhir 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shabs (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

Why did 1/5 go to the masseuse? 
Because it was two-tenths 

@Scouse45 
@Adephi 
@GerrieP 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shabs (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

Q) How many conspiracy theorists 
does it take to change a lightbulb? 

A) Do your own research. 

@BaD Mountain 
@Richio 
@Safz_b 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabs (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

this January is not Januarying like the 
other January's januaried 

@Mujahid Padayachy 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Jengz 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabs (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

During the first 
lock-downs"we felt 
like we were living in 
a movie. We didn't 
know it was a 
series... 

@SmokeyJoe 
@delon 
@SmokelessFire 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabs (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

When Romeo and 
Juliet were inlove 
Juliet never asked for 
Airtime... 

@Adam.R 
@Hersh13 
@Mzr 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabs (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

I remember once when my dad gave 
me money to pay the electricity bill 
but instead i bought a raffle ticket 
for a brand new car. When i got 
home,i explained to my dad what i 
did and he beat the crap out of me. 
But the next day,when my dad woke 
up and opened the door outside my 
house was a brand new car. We all 
cried especially me,because the car 
was from the electricity 
company,they were there to cut off 
the electricity, my dad beat the crap 
out of me again.

@vaalboy 
@wackytebacky 
@masoodkearns 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shabs (17/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

ND - DURBAN 
NUR - UMHLANGA 
NT STANGER 

NP - NAGAMPOSHe 

@Charles 
@cornebotha007 
@GSM500 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Blind man walks into a bar... And a table, and a chair

@shabs
@vicTor
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Orch1d (18/1/21)

its so Hot today I saw a dog chasing a cat .....

and they both were walking 

@Skillie@23
@Reaper
@Jacques34

#BLCKPS

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GerrieP (18/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Saw 2 bling guys fighting the other day..
Should have seen the look on their faces when I said, my money is on that guy with the knife..
*edit - forgot to @ 3 possible lucky buggers*
@alex1501
@dombank
@BaD Mountain

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I really don't mind getting older, but my body is taking it badly.

@Ruwaid 
@Room Fogger 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

To those who still wear their masks below their nose. It's been almost a year now. It takes less time to potty train a toddler!

@Ruwaid 
@Room Fogger 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Safz_b (18/1/21)

If you are lonely, dim all the lights and turn on a horror movie.
After a while it wont feel like you are alone anymore.

BLACKPS5

@Jengz 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Ruwaid (18/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I saw six men harrassing my mother-in-law. My wife said ‘Are you going to help?' I said ‘No, six should be enough.'

@X-Calibre786
@Faheem777
@Jabs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## spiv (18/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Recently my girlfriend asked me if I was having sex behind her back and I replied, ‘Yes, who did you think it was?'

@Scouse45 
@Rude Rudi 
@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid (19/1/21)

BLCKPS5

Erotic is using a feather, kinky is using the whole chicken...

@SJY124
@CashKat88
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ShamZ (19/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Dark humor is like food.

Not everyone gets it

@Jengz 
@Clouds4Days 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (19/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do you call an IT teacher who touches his students ? 

a PDF file !

@Ryanchad 
@AntiChristV4 
@Hugo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (19/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What comes out of your nose at 150 mph ?

Lambogreeny ! 

@Poplar 
@Trisha 
@Greg Nimb

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ruwaid (19/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

How does a man show he's planning for the future? He buys two cases of beer instead of one

@vicTor
@EZBlend
@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid (19/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

ME: can you recommend quiet fans to use at night please?!
HIM: Liverpool fans are pretty quiet at the moment

@DarthBranMuffin
@MRHarris1
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Cornelius (20/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

You Think things are bad now?! 
In 20 years this country will be run by kids that were Home-schooled by Alcoholics ! 

@Room Fogger 
@antonherbst 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid (20/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Sex operator: "Mmmm tell me what you're wearing."
Eskimo: "Everything I own basically."

@Scouse45
@Dela Rey Steyn
@alex1501

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (21/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What did the rooster do when he caught his wife cheating?

He bekaaaaked himself!

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Resistance 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (22/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

At work, my colleagues call me 007.

0 motivation
0 skill
7 vape breaks a day

@Slick 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Instead of "Who's your daddy" I accidentally said, "How's your daddy" and we put our clothes back on and started discussing her dad's cholesterol.

@Resistance
@CashKat88
@Jabs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Q- Why dont blind people skydive?


A - Because it scares the crap out of their dogs.

@Ruwaid 
@BioHAZarD 
@ARYANTO 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
A woman sits at the lawyers office after her husband drowned. 
Lawyer:sorry for your loss , can you imagine he left you with R2m and he couldn't read or write.
Wife: yeah he couldn't swim either,damned idiot.
@AKS @Clouds4Days @Timwis

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CashKat88 (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 h

What's long, green, and smells like bacon? Kermit The Frog's fingers!

@JVR1987
@Ruwaid
@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

I told my doctor that I broke my arm in two places. He told me to stop going there.


@Resistance
@CashKat88
@Jabs

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
What rock group has 4 men that can't sing.




Mount Rushmore.
@ARYANTO @Willyza @Willi

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
A man goes into theatre for Carpal tunnel surgery. Just before he's put out he asks the nurse.
'nurse, would I be able to play the piano anfter the surgery?' 
She answer yes and he says 'good because I couldn't play before either' 
@goki @Juan_G @Rafique

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shabs (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

Just found out that cock fighting is done with chickens!

Well that's 6 month's of training wasted.

@Reaper 
@Skillie@23 
@dombank 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## shabs (24/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

LIVERPOOL 

@NaveshM04 
@DarthBranMuffin 
@manutd1999 


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## omgmutantniknak (25/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Q: What is the Mario Bros pants made out of?

A: DENIM, DENIM, DENIM!

@Paulie 
@Attie 
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ruwaid (25/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Men are like bank accounts. Without a lot of money, they don't generate much interest.

@Nick_Naidoo
@Muchis
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ShamZ (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

Where do you find a bull with no legs?


Right where you left it.

@Attie 
@Raindance 
@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

*What do you call a bear with no teeth?*


A gummy bear.
@ARYANTO
@Grand Guru
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MR_F (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

My wife and I have reached the difficult decision that we do not want children. If anybody does, please just send me your contact details and we can drop them off tomorrow

@Galahad76 
@mc_zamo
@NikiLouw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
My wife complained that the vacuum sucks too hard on the rugs and I made a joke... I'm sleeping on the couch tonight

@Slick
@JurgensSt
@Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jengz (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

I'd tell you a chemistry joke but i know i wouldn't get a reaction. 

@Safz_b 
@MR_F 
@Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

Why wouldn't the shrimp share his treasure? 

Because he was a little shellfish! 

@Hooked
@KingOvO
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
*What did the 0 say to the 8?*

Nice belt!

@WV2021
@Ruwaid
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Ruwaid (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
When we were together, you always said you'd die for me. Now that we've broke up, I think it's time you kept your promise!

@Jengz
@THE REAPER
@EZBlend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## shabs (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

IF YOU CAN MAKE A 
WOMAN LAUGH. 
YOU'RE ALMOST 
THERE. 
IF YOU'RE ALMOST 
THERE AND THEN SHE 
LAUGHS. 
THAT'S A DIFFERENT STORY.

@Jengz 
@Ruwaid 
@Wezza 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## shabs (26/1/21)

#BLCKPS5 

How does a 
farmer find new 
cows to buy ? 

He looks through 
the cattlelog. 

@THE REAPER 
@EZBlend 
@wvj1981 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GerrieP (27/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
When I tell you that I will Google the answer.. Don't believe me.. 
cause I will only ask my Wife... 

@Hooked
@LeislB
@MissT-haze

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## WV2021 (27/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Some annoying cold caller was trying to sell me a luxury coffin. I could only say, “Dude, that is the last thing I’ll need"

@THE REAPER 
@Gadgetboy 
@Richio

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid (28/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
I asked my wife why she never blinked during foreplay. She said she didn't have time.

@Room Fogger
@shabs
@Scouse45

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ruwaid (29/1/21)

#BLCKPS5
Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?

@DarthBranMuffin
@THE REAPER
@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WV2021 (29/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

”Women really know how to hold a grudge. My wife asked me to pass her a lip balm. And by mistake, I gave her a tube of Super Glue. It’s been a month now and she’s still not speaking to me!
@THE REAPER 
@DarthBranMuffin 
@Ugi

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (29/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What kind of bees make milk ?

Boo-Bees

@Mentor 
@Jarryd truter 
@Yazeed Malek

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (29/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Why did the golfer wear two pairs of pants ?

In case he got a hole in one

@KaptenKnas94 
@Totojoe 
@FogJooze

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (29/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

Whats red and bad for your teeth ?

A brick

@mixovercast 
@CloudVapin 
@helenios

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Safz_b (29/1/21)

Q: Is Google male or female?
A: Female, because it doesn't let you finish a sentence before making a suggestion

#BLCKPS5 

@Ruwaid 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (29/1/21)

#BLCKPS5

What do you get from nervous cows?

Milk shakes.


@Ruwaid 
@DarthBranMuffin 
@WV2021

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## acorn (31/1/21)

What do you call somebody with no body and no nose?

NOBODY KNOWS.

#BLCKPS5

@KUDU
@kimbo
@Greenleader

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Richio (2/2/21)

*Winner*

*CONGRATULATIONS to @myavanheerden you are officially the proud owner of a brand new PS5 DE.*​*Thank you all for taking part and keep a look out for our next competition dropping soon.​*
Video Link
[URL='https://fb.watch/3p7N5cnxYp/']FB Video Link[/URL]​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## GerrieP (2/2/21)

Well done @myavanheerden.
Big shout out to @Richio and the Blck team for a great comp and some awesome laughs.
Sorry boys and girls. 
Atleast u can buy cheap booze again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/2/21)

@myavanheerden congrats. @Richio that was fun, thanks for the comp. Bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (2/2/21)

Who is @myavanheerden? I can't find any post in this thread - or on the forum - by someone of this name/handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D (2/2/21)

Hooked said:


> Who is @myavanheerden? I can't find any post in this thread - or on the forum - by someone of this name/handle.


The competition wasn't only posted on this forum. I saw it on Facebook as well hence you not being able to find the account on here.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/2/21)

Congrats to the winner and thanks @Richio was a great comp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WV2021 (3/2/21)

Congrats.Thanknyou for a good comp @Richio .

Kept the guys and girls up to get in good jokes.


----------

